# Neon Light Not working for sound sensitive



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

hey guys i went to canadian tire today and bought a blue car neon and it original jack was a cigarette lighter but i cut that and rewired to a usb cable and it turns on just fine but when i put it on sound sensitive control a play with the dial while bumping my sub, but it doesnt flash, i cranked it up and still nothin and i was playin with the dial the whole time any suggestion as to way its not working?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's defective? It's not getting the correct voltage, since a USB cable supplies 5V at 0.5A maximum and the lighter can supply 12V at 10A or more?


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

ok what would you suggest i use to power it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd suggest you power it from 12V as it was designed for.


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

lol it was the power there wasnt enough so i stripped a molex cable and hook it up to a power supply and it works perfect


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's kinda' what I figured. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

